# Another boot fitting question



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

It is likely those boots are up to a 1/2 size too large, they definitely aren't too small. You should be getting toe contact in a new boot, they will pack out. It also sounds like you have mild ingrown toenails:



> Prevention
> By Mayo Clinic Staff
> To help prevent an ingrown toenail:
> 
> ...


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Kaladryn said:


> Prevention
> By Mayo Clinic Staff
> To help prevent an ingrown toenail:
> 
> ...


I've been doing it all wrong.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

also consider getting a toe spacer. I won't ride without one. they keep my big toe from bending at a weird angle.


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

dave785 said:


> also consider getting a toe spacer. I won't ride without one. they keep my big toe from bending at a weird angle.


is that a joke or serious? you are talking about those things the ladies use for painting toenails?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Shreddr said:


> is that a joke or serious? you are talking about those things the ladies use for painting toenails?


Probably not. I also wear a toespreader but i do it everyday. Its made out of silicone and helps your big toe to stay strait.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

barez said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> *
> When in riding position the toes go back and i'm confortable, the moment i straigth up or simulate a heel turn my toe hit the front and it pinchs. *


In general this indicates that your boots are about the right size...because this/the above is suppose to happen.

However boot liners will pack out...but it depends on the brand/material of the liner and how many days of riding for them to pack-out/become comfortable to becoming loose and needing adjustments/mods to tighten them up...see boot faq sticky.

Another thing that will help hold your foot back...is to invest in some good and proper fitting insoles....the arch will help hold your foot back (on heel side turns) and the foot print will give you a bit of room in the toes.

However, if your big toes are ... ogre-like...you could either punch out form the inside...or shave just a tad of liner material from the outside of the liner to make some space for the ogre toe (see boot faq).


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Shreddr said:


> is that a joke or serious? you are talking about those things the ladies use for painting toenails?


dead serious. i don't think it's what ladies use for painting toenails though.

here's an example of one:

https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Frederick...F8&qid=1477269791&sr=8-23&keywords=toe+spacer


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

dave785 said:


> dead serious. i don't think it's what ladies use for painting toenails though.
> 
> here's an example of one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Frederick...F8&qid=1477269791&sr=8-23&keywords=toe+spacer


haha ok that makes more sense...

first pic i found on german / austrian google was this:
http://pilates-verband.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Zehenspreizer_web.jpg


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Just bring your boots into local shop and ask them to heat mold them for you. Most shops wont charge you, especially if you bought the boots from them.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

dave785 said:


> dead serious. i don't think it's what ladies use for painting toenails though.
> 
> here's an example of one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Frederick...F8&qid=1477269791&sr=8-23&keywords=toe+spacer


Interesting,… Never seen anything like that. I wunder how it'd work if your #2 toe has been hammer toed? :blink: :laugh:


----------

